# Haiku You wrote, love, or found... please share.. extra points for being on MA topic or funny



## TSDTexan (Aug 16, 2015)

Eyes squint, nose crinkles
Toxic smell rolls over us
Please, please, wash your gi!


----------



## elder999 (Aug 22, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> Eyes squint, nose crinkles
> Toxic smell rolls over us
> Please, please, wash your gi!


 
_The children’s eyes shine;
even when they see that the 
world does not, always _

_Counting syllables?
Like autumn leaves on the wind,
poetry is free
Gliding wind on road
Morning fog- smells of sea spray
Suzuki Skywave_

_Conformity rules
A thousand cherry blossoms
All pink, all perfect._

_Snowflakes fall lightly
Onto black piles of fresh coal:
Chiaroscuro!_

_Being/ nothingness.
winter sky mirror clear to
void between the stars _


_Sack full of kittens
wriggles above the lake-splash!
summer's entertainment

Cat's eyes cross inward
when held by head around neck
just before ball peen hits

Meat, onions peppers
in savory winter chile sauce
yummy cat stir-fry.

Kitten hops as brick 
bounces in dryer set high
Open beer, and laugh...

Really I like cats
it's just that I can never
finish a whole one

_
Yeah, I *know* I'm sick
it's just that the U.S. says
I'm really okay......

_Sadness of dresses
burning on the solstice fire
too bad she can't see....

Automobile speeds
to winters final stop-crash!
concrete abutment.

Cold eyes star toward
each other with longing-springs
cadaver liovers

Mother carries child
down to river's edge in fall
to bathe, or to drown?

Bright blue flash and clap
thuinder of ten thousand suns
flash outward into...._

_Throb in jaw like sun’s
Mercurial summer heat
Rotten tooth hangs on...

Circling vultures dive
Onto summer’s rotting dead
Carrion-a feast!

Boring meetings sit
On a warm afternoon-snore!
And after lunch, too!_

Three geese walk one spring
into a bar-wait,this is
haiku, not a joke

Haiku can be hard.
Difficult to make sense of.
Refrigerator.




_That rough beast shuffles
nothing to be done for it 
run for the hills,_* now…*


----------



## elder999 (Aug 22, 2015)

_*Emo boy Haiku, #22
*
She's gone, taking the sun_
_sky cries purple tears of pain_
_Shut up, you damn wuss_


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2016)

wake up be mindful
I woke up with a headache
forget now, just be

-Xue sheng


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 11, 2016)

Killing me softly
Dim mak move explode my heart 
Killing me soflty


----------



## Tames D (Jul 11, 2016)

Picture yourself in a boat on a river
With tangerine trees and marmalade skies
Somebody calls you, you answer quite slowly
A girl with kaleidoscope eyes

Cellophane flowers of yellow and green
Towering over your head
Look for the girl with the sun in her eyes
And she's gone

Follow her down to a bridge by a fountain
Where rocking horse people eat marshmallow pies
Everyone smiles as you drift past the flowers
That grow so incredibly high

Newspaper taxies appear on the shore
Waiting to take you away
Climb in the back with your head in the clouds
And you're gone

Picture yourself in a train in a station
With plasticine porters with looking glass ties
Suddenly someone is there at the turnstile
The girl with kaleidoscope eyes


----------



## Buka (Jul 11, 2016)

I sit, sad hearted
I run to the toilet
But only farted


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2016)

no motivation
even my head feels heavy
move or sleep, my choice


----------



## elder999 (Jul 18, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> no motivation
> even my head feels heavy
> move or sleep, my choice



The sun is up now
coffee lightens the head fast
get moving, no choice!


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 18, 2016)

Space is limited
In a haiku, so it's hard
To finish what you


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 18, 2016)

Haikus are easy,

But sometimes they don't make sense

refrigerator.


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 18, 2016)

...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2016)

12345
234567
12345


----------



## elder999 (Jul 18, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> Haikus are easy,
> 
> But sometimes they don't make sense
> 
> refrigerator.


Really? :rollseyes:

_ Plagiarism rules
Haiku poetry for fools
Exacerbation

Stab you in the neck
Then have my way, what the heck?
Necrophilia

But, but, that's nasty!
be careful who you threaten
Intimidation.
_


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 19, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Really? :rollseyes:
> 
> _ Plagiarism rules
> Haiku poetry for fools
> ...


Rereread... the op... found is fair game.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 19, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> Rereread... the op... found is fair game.



_Reread *my* OP
Found  fair, but here for a year?
Such an annoyance._


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2016)

the goal contentment
being of no mind at peace
hey whose thinking this


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2016)

US Postal Service
on hold 9 to 15 minutes
gave up after 30


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 19, 2016)

elder999 said:


> _Reread *my* OP
> Found  fair, but here for a year?
> Such an annoyance._




*Haiku You wrote, love, or found... please share*


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 19, 2016)

Life when troubles assault,

strengthens your spirit within,

when you on Christ stand.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 19, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> *Haiku You wrote, love, or found... please share*


Texans aren't that bright.
From public school education
Illiterate fools...


----------



## elder999 (Jul 19, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> *Haiku You wrote, love, or found... please share*


Repeating past poems
Slow wifi connection makes
Hell of double posts.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 19, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> Life when troubles assault,
> 
> strengthens your spirit within,
> 
> when you on Christ stand.



_Repost from before
Weakens your aura without
baby Jesus cries_


----------



## elder999 (Jul 19, 2016)

TSDTexan said:


> Rereread... the op... found is fair game.



_What's that smell-like poop?
No fear-eating it won't kill
Smell? Your upper lip._


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2016)

sitting in zazen
meditating to find peace
DAMN do my legs hurt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2016)

I will not Haiku
PROTEST the five seven five
damn, did it again


----------



## elder999 (Jul 20, 2016)

_Haiku on aging
to reflect the daily war
What was I saying?_


----------



## donald1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Whether rain or shine
Breakfast will be served
There is no excuse


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2016)

Old haikus I wrote
wrote more than I realized
I shall share the pain

_bacon, greasy death
you're trying hard to kill me
I can respect that

with your silliness
peacefulness stays with me
now shut your pie hole

Haiku is a gift
a mostly annoying gift
one should enjoy gifts_

more where that came from
I shall share them all with you
note, you have been warned


----------



## donald1 (Jul 20, 2016)

bacon is quite good
It goes quite well with any meal
It can not be bad


Practice techniques well
if you dont you may get hurt
That will not be fun


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 20, 2016)

*forgot the filter

morning just comes too early

grounds slide down my throat*


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 20, 2016)

*Warm me to the bone

Give me energy and life

Coffee waits for me*


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 20, 2016)

*acrid fumes diffuse:

empty pot left on burner

smolders, as do I *


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2016)

Wubble dee do da
Florp mittoh flargrad vortdoo
Glip glip to mort ba


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 20, 2016)

*Steel blade against skin

Warm scented lather buffers

Oops...pressed too hard...OUCH*


----------



## TSDTexan (Jul 20, 2016)

*shiny new gillette

would be in my home, if not

outbid on ebay*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2016)

Gerby gerby doo
Shut tutle snee worble foo
That was so silly

The little green frog
 saw his image in the lake
 dang it, I'm a frog


----------



## elder999 (Jul 20, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wubble dee do da
> Florp mittoh flargrad vortdoo
> Glip glip to mort ba


 _Ph'nglui mglw'nafh _
_Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah
'nagl fhtagn_


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2016)

Guinness extra stout
dark beers are only good beers
all others wimpy

Real men drink dark beer
Yellow beer is for pansies
 Krombacher Dark beer


----------



## elder999 (Aug 1, 2016)

Wearing sunglasses
am I looking at her tits?
She will never know.....


----------



## elder999 (Aug 3, 2016)

Walking down the street
got my hand in my pocket
jingling.....not loose change.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2016)

Bacon wrapped hot dog 
a favorite food in Norway 
fear it or love it


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 10, 2016)

Don’t train for a year
Then turn up for a grading
You’re taking the piss


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2016)

detached retina
novocaine shot near my eye
wow that hurt like hell

detached retina
shot a laser in my eye
wow that didn't hurt


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 10, 2016)

the little bird chirps gently
a butcher hears its melody

I can't think of how to finish it. Basically, it was raining one morning and a little bird hid under my awning. It was dripping wet and it started chirping. I was watching it, and i was going to take a photo, then a butcher bird came out of absolutely nowhere and speared into it. By the time i decided to go out and see if i could help, they were entangled under the house and the butcher bird was pecking it to death. I was going to throw a rock at it, but the little bird looked really badly hurt. I didnt know if 'saving' it would mean it'd die slowly and painfully, or if it would actually stand a chance at recovering. I couldn't work out the ethics of the situation and it was dead before i could figure out what to do.

I dunno, that really got to me. But i cant figure out how to make a haiku out of it. What the hell is the lesson, or the semblance in nature? The little bird was chirping happily and got itself killed. If it had been quiet it still might have been killed. Butchers sit around all day looking for things to kill (oversimplifying)


----------

